# Good ideas for nautical woodworking projects?



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a co-worker who I got as a secret santa partner, she said she likes nautical stuff so I was thinking of making her something. Anyone have any ideas on what would be cool to make?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Weather gauge console? Ships wheel? Small sail with mast as wall decoration? 3-D "picture" of a sail boat for the wall?


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

An actual sail boat? The possibilities are endless and that is why woodworking is so great.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

EWerner said:


> An actual sail boat? The possibilities are endless and that is why woodworking is so great.


I was thinking something a little smaller than a boat 

Although I might be able to do something with the wheel idea.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

afx said:


> I was thinking something a little smaller than a boat
> 
> Although I might be able to do something with the wheel idea.



Oh, Oh! A Really Small Boat!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ships wheel with a mirror in the center.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

More seriously... a wooden compass, anchor, astrolab? coasters with some sort of nautical shape? 

Perhaps a fish, nautilus, starfish, or the like?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, a ships wheel is one of the coolest things you could build if you have the patients. I started one, got about half way, plan to get back to it later. I started a plan of it but was waiting till I fiddled with the configuration a bit before I finished the whole drawing (attached). I updated it this morning when I saw this thread...


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Compass rose wall hanging, coasters, tray, box..... - as plain or as fancy as desired:
https://www.google.com/search?q=com...s_sm=93&espv=210&q=wood+compass+rose&tbm=isch


----------

